# Which Skin do YOU use for GBATemp?



## chyyran (Sep 28, 2010)

I use GBAtemp v3 the most, as should most people, it's the default and it looks the nicest IMO


----------



## lolzed (Sep 28, 2010)

Default,Lite is pretty good,I would use it,but I'm too suited in v3 to change


----------



## Devin (Sep 28, 2010)

v3 is FTW.

We need a Dark Colored GBAtemp theme. Maybe like a Midnight Blue, or Red, mixed in with Black.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 28, 2010)

I use Lite mostly but v3 a lot still since it has options Lite doesn't have.


----------



## haddad (Sep 28, 2010)

v3 FTW!!!!


----------



## RoMee (Sep 28, 2010)

V3 works fine for me
never even seen how the others look like


----------



## Rayder (Sep 28, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> v3 is FTW.
> 
> We need a Dark Colored GBAtemp theme. Maybe like a Midnight Blue, or Red, mixed in with Black.



I would like a skin where the background and the text in the message area is basically inverted.  It would make it easier on the eyes after hours of reading and posting.  Maybe make the background behind the posted messages the shade of blue that V3 uses, and make the default text color maybe a light-gray or something like that.  The bright white of this message area gives me a headache after awhile.

I use V3 currently.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 28, 2010)

I use V3. I used to use the old ones, but then I just switched to V3 and never switched back.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 28, 2010)

human skin.....i mean v3. :devil:

yeah i like this skin but I would mind if they changed. I like the layout but never loved the whole navy blue and orange motif.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Sep 28, 2010)

V3 ~


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 28, 2010)

I use lite. It loads faster for me.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 28, 2010)

It's actually better to use white on black for computers since the light will "bleed out" light-to-dark instead of "bleed in", however most people are used to the black-on-white of normal paper and writing since ink, unlike light, has different properties and bleeds out dark-to-light and other such things I CBA to get into and damn this is going to turn run-on if I keep talking.

Because of this thread I've considered making a simple inverted skin for the forum, but there's some issues.

1 - It'd be a simple design, I prefer clean lines and such.  Some people like flashy stuff as it signifies being new instead.

2 - Idunno' if the admins would accept and add it.

3 - I've never made a forum skin before so while I'm learning which graphics are used for what and where for this forum system somebody else that knows might make another one in the meantime and it might not fit the goals of mine so I'd be disappointed.

4 - The problem of text colors.  While switching the default text color to off-white to make it show up on a dark background is simple, that brings problems for user-set colors.  If there's a way to make all colors show their inverse that would seem to solve it, but then there's hue issues (the eye picks up more shades of green than any other color, for example) and the fact that people would have to make orange text for it to show up blue, since AFAIK setting a timestamp cutoff for the inversion is not anything a current forum system has implemented since a useful situation for it is so incredibly rare.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 28, 2010)

I started on v3; now and then I change and have a look around for a few minutes, then I usually change back to v3.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 28, 2010)

Lite, V3 is just fugly.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lite 

a breath of fresh air and easier on the eyes ... for me that is.

i do sometimes load up in V3, coz for some reason sometimes in Lite some thread are broken


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 28, 2010)

V3.
The other themes don't have all the functions that V3 has so..


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

V3. Been using it since I was a member.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 28, 2010)

V3 and I use the Glossy Blue Chrome theme as it matches perfectly.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 28, 2010)

I usually stick with defaults, in this case, V3.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 28, 2010)

If all the features of the forum were available on all the skins I'd use classic or lite.
As it is, I'm forced to stick with v3.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 28, 2010)

I use GBAtemp v3 the most, as should most people, it's the default and it looks the nicest IMO


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 28, 2010)

V3 i love this theme lol


----------



## chyyran (Oct 2, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> V3 and I use the Glossy Blue Chrome theme as it matches perfectly.


Yeah it does... I'm using it right now


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 2, 2010)

V3 and Classic


----------



## Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

GBAtemp Lite. I change to V3 when needed though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

V3 because there aren't any others that offer the same compatibility that look better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBATemp should really get a new skin.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 2, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> GBATemp should really get a new skin.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 2, 2010)

Still using V3, with some self-made userscripts.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > GBATemp should really get a new skin.


----------



## yobemal (Oct 2, 2010)

The default one... no idea how to change lol


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 2, 2010)

yobemal said:
			
		

> The default one... no idea how to change lol





Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Oct 2, 2010)

Yay v3!


----------



## yobemal (Oct 2, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> yobemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Think i'll use the clasic a while ^^


----------

